# More RAF Museum Pictures



## Negative Creep (Apr 22, 2009)

I know Geedee has already posted most of these, but the more the merrier right? Sadly the Battle of Britain exhibit was closed and I spent most of the day working in the archives. All the kids were at school though so I could walk round the exhibits in peace































I'd forgotten just how big these things are, the prop blades were bigger than me!





Part of a Gladiator








































Not the prettiest aircraft ever made, but still striking




















The more you look at it, the more ominous it gets..............




















































The empty car park also allows me to do this, my two favourite past times in one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice shots NC, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


>


Imagine looking in your wing mirror and seeing that...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice shots NC!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 24, 2009)

Good shots mate, especially the Gladiator, thats a very evocative piece of history as she stands there, and I am soo glad she hasnt been rebuilt. Thanks for posting


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2009)

Man I can't wait to hit this museum about 5 weeks from now.


----------

